# Dead PS3



## anirbandd (Apr 1, 2014)

My PS3 just died. Rip ps3. It has served me for a long 5 years, working tirelessly in extreme hot weather, dust and for 9-10 hours at stretches. 
Yes. It served me well. 

Now... What to do with it? It has no resale value.. But since i live at a PG i want to offload it fast and get the slim one. 

I had heard of Sony taking in dead ps3s and providing new ones at a subsidised rate. Is this true and still available??


----------



## snap (Apr 1, 2014)

RIP


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 1, 2014)

RIP. Though you can talk with sony CC guys and see if they really give a subsidised replacement.


----------



## Gollum (Apr 1, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> My PS3 just died. Rip ps3. It has served me for a long 5 years, working tirelessly in extreme hot weather, dust and for 9-10 hours at stretches.
> Yes. It served me well.
> 
> Now... What to do with it? It has no resale value.. But since i live at a PG i want to offload it fast and get the slim one.
> ...


gt it fixed bro or buy ps3 12gb and swap the hdd.
ps: the psu has a fuse, chances are that it may have blown up.
opening a ps3 is very easy. checkout you tube


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 1, 2014)

I opened it up. 

Everything is okay... I dont know what the problem is. Will order a thermal paste today. 

Anyone know any alternative for isopropyl alco?? Need to clean the old paste.


----------



## srkmish (Apr 1, 2014)

RIP. Gaming machines are such spiritual devices. Although i dont play anymore, i still take out my Wii when my baby cousins come over and i have a blast


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 1, 2014)

any suggestions for thermal pastes??

- - - Updated - - -

Arctic Silver 5 is damn costly.. i dont want to spend so much on a paste that i'll use only a couple of drops. 

if this fials, i'll try at the service center for a subsidised PS3, or get the cheaper 12Gb and swap the HDD

- - - Updated - - -

is the deepcool Z3 good??

- - - Updated - - -

or maybe Deepcool Z5??


or any Coolermaster pastes??

please help.

- - - Updated - - -

ordered DeepCool Z5 from Snapdeal at Rs. 450.

seems decent enough. got good review at hardwaresecrets.com


----------



## Gollum (Apr 1, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> any suggestions for thermal pastes??
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



you asked the questions and answered them yourself.
Is your ps3 completely dead or goes off after a while. You didn't exactly describe what is wrong with it.
Dismantling it completely is a bit difficult.


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 1, 2014)

Yeahhh i was desperate to save it. Googled out everything and decided.


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 1, 2014)

The console goes off after a while. Blinking red light. Started with the TLoU bug. Then it trickled down to every game. Sometimes on autosave... Sometimes on loading,... Sometimes just like that.


----------



## Gollum (Apr 1, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> The console goes off after a while. Blinking red light. Started with the TLoU bug. Then it trickled down to every game. Sometimes on autosave... Sometimes on loading,... Sometimes just like that.



Have you tried running it while its open to see if its an overheating problem?
Mine was clean but these days the temperature is quite hot here so I'm not running it.
I have a PC with strong cooling so I am sticking to rocksmith2014 till the weekend. When I get pack to ISS on PS4


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 2, 2014)

Gollum said:


> Have you tried running it while its open to see if its an overheating problem?
> Mine was clean but these days the temperature is quite hot here so I'm not running it.
> I have a PC with strong cooling so I am sticking to rocksmith2014 till the weekend. When I get pack to ISS on PS4



Its turning on  but not showing any display. Nor is the controller connecting. 

The thermal paste is dry. Let me remove it first and apply new one. Then I'll know for sure.


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 5, 2014)

The dead has risen!!!  :')


----------



## snap (Apr 5, 2014)

The zombie ps3


----------



## Gollum (Apr 5, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> The dead has risen!!!  :')
> 
> 
> View attachment 14103View attachment 14104



wow 
so what did you  do to fix it?


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 5, 2014)

Thorough cleaning.. Reapplied thermal interface material.


----------



## rish1 (Apr 5, 2014)

congo if it dies again and doesn't come back  you can give that to sony centre and get 25% discount of the mrp of new PS3...

but unless you are really playing all the time i would suggest you to wait till september... as the new  cooler and smaller PS3 will arrive this year and with a price cut.. it will be built on 28nm .. the current Ps3 is stuck at 45nm


----------



## Gollum (Apr 5, 2014)

rish said:


> congo if it dies again and doesn't come back  you can give that to sony centre and get 25% discount of the mrp of new PS3...
> 
> but unless you are really playing all the time i would suggest you to wait till september... as the new  cooler and smaller PS3 will arrive this year and with a price cut.. it will be built on 28nm .. the current Ps3 is stuck at 45nm


links or it didnt happen


----------



## rish1 (Apr 5, 2014)

Gollum said:


> links or it didnt happen



Sony PS3 revision coming in 2014, to feature 28nm RSX and 22nm Cell processor

you can google more... and it has already happened just not on a large commercial scale as of yet.. PS gaikai service is utilizing the cluster Of new custom PS3 made on the newer process.. 

the last CPU/GPU revision came in 2010 to 40 nm.. then they  skipped 32nm  and revised just the motherboard and body in 2012.. so a 28nm or a 22nm is definitely due this year .. that is the only way they can get the price down..


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 5, 2014)

rish said:


> congo if it dies again and doesn't come back  you can give that to sony centre and get 25% discount of the mrp of new PS3...
> 
> but unless you are really playing all the time i would suggest you to wait till september... as the new  cooler and smaller PS3 will arrive this year and with a price cut.. it will be built on 28nm .. the current Ps3 is stuck at 45nm





rish said:


> Sony PS3 revision coming in 2014, to feature 28nm RSX and 22nm Cell processor
> 
> you can google more... and it has already happened just not on a large commercial scale as of yet.. PS gaikai service is utilizing the cluster Of new custom PS3 made on the newer process..
> 
> the last CPU/GPU revision came in 2010 to 40 nm.. then they  skipped 32nm  and revised just the motherboard and body in 2012.. so a 28nm or a 22nm is definitely due this year .. that is the only way they can get the price down..



Hmm thanks a lot bud!

Yeah i will be playing a lot on the PS3 since the PC will be at home. 

Let's wait and see the pricing...

BTW, are you sure on that 25% discount thing??


----------



## rish1 (Apr 5, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> Hmm thanks a lot bud!
> 
> Yeah i will be playing a lot on the PS3 since the PC will be at home.
> 
> ...



yeah if the ps3 is within 1 year old from the date of Expiry of warranty.. then its flat 50 % 

if its more than 1 year old from the date of expiry of warranty then flat 25 %.. i read i guy got his 4 year old replaced and got 25 % off on new one...

you just need to have all the accessories and everything that came with it.. bill warranty card..  box i think is not needed


----------



## Gollum (Apr 5, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> Hmm thanks a lot bud!
> 
> Yeah i will be playing a lot on the PS3 since the PC will be at home.
> 
> ...


GTA V ??



rish said:


> yeah if the ps3 is within 1 year old from the date of Expiry of warranty.. then its flat 50 %
> 
> if its more than 1 year old from the date of expiry of warranty then flat 25 %.. i read i guy got his 4 year old replaced and got 25 % off on new one...
> 
> you just need to have all the accessories and everything that came with it.. bill warranty card..  box i think is not needed



Even If my PS3 dies I'm not gonna exchange it. It will be an addition to my Console museum.


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 5, 2014)

Gollum said:


> GTA V ??



Yep. 

And other games too. Right now I'm on infamous collection.


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 21, 2014)

*~ * An Obituary * ~*

My trusty and loyal friend finally gave up on me after 6+ years of intensive and outstanding service. 

he served me in scorching heat. 
he served me in suffocating dust. 
he served me in Kolkata. 
he served me in Pune.
Never once did he complain. 

a few weeks ago he started showing signs of giving out on me. but i, unwilling to let go, operated on him. 

he got well, and i rejoiced. 

but alas, it was a short lived joy.

last night, he went into a coma again. he continues to run, but unable to play any games with me. 
i am afraid, i will have to pull the plug on him this time. he has gone beyond any operations. even the supreme doctors at the Sony SC told me there is no hope. 

your memory will always be in my heart. :')​


Spoiler



will have to buy a PS3 next month


----------



## rakesh_ic (Apr 21, 2014)

May the Gods of War and the Infamous children bless his Darl Soul and drive him to the Uncharted path of sleep where he will never be Dishonoured.


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 21, 2014)

i hope so. 



- - - Updated - - -



rish said:


> congo if it dies again and doesn't come back  you can give that to sony centre and get 25% discount of the mrp of new PS3...
> 
> but unless you are really playing all the time i would suggest you to wait till september... as the new  cooler and smaller PS3 will arrive this year and with a price cut.. it will be built on 28nm .. the current Ps3 is stuck at 45nm



I talked with the Service Center in Pune and have a clarification.. 

the Sony Service centers only service PS3s on s/w issues. for any hardware issues, they dont repair. and for any replacement, you need show the original bill of purchase, and the seal needs to be intact. also, if the PS3 is within 5yrs from date of purchase, you can get upto 30% disc on the repalcement unit. 

these can change, and are subject to the condition of the PS3 taken for replacement. the service center has the final say for replacement. so make sure to talk with them before going in on the basis of this post.


----------



## rish1 (Apr 21, 2014)

rakesh_ic said:


> May the Gods of War and the Infamous children bless his Darl Soul and drive him to the Uncharted path of sleep where he will never be Dishonoured.



*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/smilies/pray.gif



> the Sony Service centers only service PS3s on s/w issues. for any hardware issues, they dont repair. and for any replacement, you need show the original bill of purchase, and the seal needs to be intact. also, if the PS3 is within 5yrs from date of purchase, you can get upto 30% disc on the repalcement unit.
> 
> these can change, and are subject to the condition of the PS3 taken for replacement. the service center has the final say for replacement. so make sure to talk with them before going in on the basis of this post.



great info but you didn't any discount  if it is out of 5 years ? so you going to return it or sell locally for spares or keep it as a momento ?


----------



## Gollum (Apr 21, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> *~ * An Obituary * ~*
> 
> My trusty and loyal friend finally gave up on me after 6+ years of intensive and outstanding service.
> 
> ...


That is so sad to hear.

PS did you keep your PS3 flat or stanading?

I keep my consoles standing. 
My PS3 started showing issues when I had it flat.


----------



## Piyush (Apr 21, 2014)

May be the air vents are blocked when you place them in flat position? Just guessing it.
My friends always place their condole in a way that air flow isnt blocked since Delhi gets to see 45 C easily in summers.

Also, I was just thinking whether opening the PS3/4 while it is under warranty will void the contract? If not, one can do periodic cleaning after each season just to keep it nice and clean (since dust is no. 1 enemy for any digital device)


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 21, 2014)

rish said:


> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/smilies/pray.gif
> great info but you didn't any discount  if it is out of 5 years ? so you going to return it or sell locally for spares or keep it as a momento ?



the service center, ahem, "engineer" told me that after 5 years, sony *does not* provide any support for PS3. 
i didnt pursue the matter. 

anyway, since i told him, my PS3 was DIY repaired, he said it wont be taken in the SC. 

I dont think i will be able to keep the PS3 as a memento as i have to travel around. i see what i can do to dispose off the body as respectable as possible. 



Gollum said:


> That is so sad to hear.
> 
> PS did you keep your PS3 flat or stanading?
> 
> ...



i used to keep it standing, but after the TIM cahnge, i kept it open and lay it down for better ventilation. 
that seemed to be working for sometime till it gave up.

- - - Updated - - -



Piyush said:


> May be the air vents are blocked when you place them in flat position? Just guessing it.
> My friends always place their condole in a way that air flow isnt blocked since Delhi gets to see 45 C easily in summers.
> 
> Also, I was just thinking whether opening the PS3/4 while it is under warranty will void the contract? If not, one can do periodic cleaning after each season just to keep it nice and clean (since dust is no. 1 enemy for any digital device)



answered above.


----------



## Gollum (Apr 21, 2014)

well these things Dont have any vents at the bottom. all of them are at the side.

I keep both of them upright. that way the body does not get too hot. as long as vents are not b
locked, which is not possible for either of them, its okay I guess.

I just like to keep the ambient temps 
low. waiting for the rains to come so that I can start playing


----------



## rish1 (Apr 21, 2014)

i'd say wait for the newer,cooler,cheaper one.. 

as the super slim itself is of the worst quality  

or buy a used slim version till then..


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 21, 2014)

rish said:


> i'd say wait for the newer,cooler,cheaper one..
> 
> *as the super slim itself is of the worst quality  *
> 
> or buy a used slim version till then..



source??


----------



## rish1 (Apr 21, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> source??



its a known fact they have used cheap material and build quality and looks both are cheap moreover the blue ray drive is open shelf mechanism with slid off tray google it


----------



## Gollum (Apr 21, 2014)

you can try to use the bluray player in a PC.


----------



## tkin (Apr 21, 2014)

Why not a PS4?


----------



## Gollum (Apr 22, 2014)

tkin said:


> Why not a PS4?



he can get 2 ps3's for the cost of PS4 and there aren't many good games for it now.
Might as well wait for gtaV to be released on ps4 and then buy it.


----------



## tkin (Apr 22, 2014)

Gollum said:


> he can get 2 ps3's for the cost of PS4 and there aren't many good games for it now.
> Might as well wait for gtaV to be released on ps4 and then buy it.


But the PS3 will be useless by 2015, most new games will launch for PS4, since he already owned a PS3 for 5 yrs he must've played most of the games that came out on PS3, so what's the use of buying a PS3 now? Sony will strong-arm devs to release games for PS4 only from next year.


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 22, 2014)

Gollum said:


> you can try to use the bluray player in a PC.



been searching on on google for that.. seems like since the drive used PATA, and newer PCs have SATA, the tech is problematic to install.. 

i didnt search much.. have got any links on the same??

- - - Updated - - -



tkin said:


> Why not a PS4?





Gollum said:


> he can get 2 ps3's for the cost of PS4 and there aren't many good games for it now.
> Might as well wait for gtaV to be released on ps4 and then buy it.



and i cant afford a PS4 plus games right now. got a Royal Enfield coming in the next few months. 

yeah, i will get the PS4 when its more affordable and the game prices come down.

- - - Updated - - -



tkin said:


> But the PS3 will be useless by 2015, most new games will launch for PS4, *since he already owned a PS3 for 5 yrs he must've played most of the games that came out on PS3*, so what's the use of buying a PS3 now? Sony will strong-arm devs to release games for PS4 only from next year.



actually, no.. the cost of the games had been prohibitive for me, since i was in college at that time. but now, i can afford to splurge. so.. 

- - - Updated - - -



Gollum said:


> he can get 2 ps3's for the cost of PS4 and there aren't many good games for it now.
> Might as well wait for gtaV to be released on ps4 and then buy it.



may be... im not saying no.. maybe


----------



## Gollum (Apr 22, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> been searching on on google for that.. seems like since the drive used PATA, and newer PCs have SATA, the tech is problematic to install..
> 
> i didnt search much.. have got any links on the same??
> 
> ...



I dont have the links

PS4 games are cheaper on PSN - i bought infamous second son for 4k while the same game is available for 3.5k on PSN
500 rupees wasted just for the disc.

PS4 can download games in sleep mode and can also resume downloads.


----------



## tkin (Apr 22, 2014)

Gollum said:


> I dont have the links
> 
> PS4 games are cheaper on PSN - i bought infamous second son for 4k while the same game is available for 3.5k on PSN
> 500 rupees wasted just for the disc.
> ...


3.5k for a game? Good heavens


----------



## Gollum (Apr 22, 2014)

tkin said:


> 3.5k for a game? Good heavens



3.5k is still lesser than 4k
I buy on EMI


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 22, 2014)

tkin said:


> 3.5k for a game? *Good heavens*



eggjackly.


----------



## anirbandd (May 13, 2014)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=14333&d=1399173875

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=14332&d=1399173857


----------



## vijju6091 (May 13, 2014)

Gollum said:


> I dont have the links
> 
> PS4 games are cheaper on PSN - i bought infamous second son for 4k while the same game is available for 3.5k on PSN
> 500 rupees wasted just for the disc.
> ...



But after getting done with game you can easily sale it for around 2k. that is the value of dics


----------

